# Please identify this wood



## WoodLove (Jan 21, 2013)

[attachment=16801][attachment=16798]Please take a look at the pics and let me know what type of wood this is. it has plenty of curl, similar in color to teak, but Im not sure what it is. It came in a LFRB I received from Mike 1950. He thought it might be walnut, but Im new to turning and was curious. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2013)

As I said it is walnut......


----------



## healeydays (Jan 21, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> Please take a look at the pics and let me know what type of wood this is. it has plenty of curl, similar in color to teak, but Im not sure what it is. It came in a LFRB I received from Mike 1950. He thought it might be walnut, but Im new to turning and was curious. Thanks for looking.



That's easy. It's walnut...


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 21, 2013)

ok..... i appreciate it. Thanks so much....... it made a sweet pen...... and will make a couple more in the near future.....


----------



## healeydays (Jan 21, 2013)

In Mike1950 we trust. Mike knows his woods...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2013)

healeydays said:


> In Mike1950 we trust. Mike knows his woods...



I know a few of them- but :walnut1950: Anybody with that nickname definitely better know walnut. It is the wood with so many faces- colors, textures. So lucky to have a large supply of such nice wood.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > In Mike1950 we trust. Mike knows his woods...
> ...



We all agree - Mike sure knows his nuts. 

:rotflmao3:

:lolol:

:wasntme:


----------



## healeydays (Jan 21, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > healeydays said:
> ...



And his mooses...


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



Mike knows his mooses almost as well as Super Duck knows his gooses.


----------



## davidgiul (Jan 21, 2013)

If Mike wasn't saying it is walnut, I would guess it is Koa. What does it smell like? I know Mike has some Koa kicking around his shop.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2013)

End grain isn't koa. Koa end grain is very distinct.


----------



## davidgiul (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is a picture of some Koa with the end grain.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2013)

davidgiul said:


> If Mike wasn't saying it is walnut, I would guess it is Koa. What does it smell like? I know Mike has some Koa kicking around his shop.



Nope -I have not cut the koa. I will post some pics later of some curly walnut that makes that piece straight grained.


----------



## davidgiul (Jan 21, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > If Mike wasn't saying it is walnut, I would guess it is Koa. What does it smell like? I know Mike has some Koa kicking around his shop.
> ...


OK I give up. The master has spoken.:davidguil:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2013)

Slightly curly walnut


----------



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2013)

Dave grab your loupe and look at koa and BW side by side you'll see what I mean. You can rule out koa from the above end grain pic with your naked eye after that.


----------



## davidgiul (Jan 21, 2013)

It is the color of the wood that is messing with me. The end grain shown at the start of this thread is a little deceiving because it looks like a monkey was chewing on it. And as far as eyesight goes, you are right Kevin, I need a 10x loupe.
[attachment=16835][attachment=16836]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2013)

Probably should have pointed out-first if you need a wood ID make sure you sand end grain to 180-220. I do know this was walnut.


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 21, 2013)

I will make sure to sand endgrain from now on. Thanks.


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 21, 2013)

[attachment=16876][attachment=16875]I like the walnut....... but this is what I have been working on today....


----------



## davidgiul (Jan 21, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> I will make sure to sand endgrain from now on. Thanks.


Don't mind me. As Kevin said, I need to look at it with a loupe.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2013)

Flame Box elder.


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 21, 2013)

Yup....FBE will be a nice bowl once I finally finish turning it........ just roughed it out....... gonna seal it and let it set on the shelf and dry a little more....... the final produce wont look so choppy and wierd.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 2, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



I had almost forgotten about Mikes pet moose.


----------

